# best camping sites



## username77 (Dec 8, 2008)

where is the best place to camp for a month or so. i'd like to go in the spring. i'm in east texas right now. i was thinking somewhere northwest or in appalachia. i would like to pack up just enough food to get by and get water from somewhere located on the campsite, whether it's from a fresh wild source or a tap on site. any suggestions or advice?


----------



## macks (Dec 9, 2008)

there's good camping anywhere really.. especially if you can get creative.. i think it's probably best to just go and let the camping stuff fall into place wherever you're at. some of the best fun for me is camping in little nooks and crannies and weird (though hopefully not sketchy) spots..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 10, 2008)

i agree with macks, but heres something i plan on having with me on my bus you might find interesting:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0937877417/


----------



## finn (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's some advice if you're camping in the woods: look up before you set down. Sometimes there will be broken-off dead branches dangling above you, and sometimes all it takes is a gust of wind to send them crashing down. Plenty have killed people who were chopping down trees, which is why they are known as idiot-killers.


----------



## macks (Dec 10, 2008)

good tip, I had one of those come down about 30 feet in front of me walking down a road in the woods once. scary shit, that thing was about 12 feet long and hit the ground damn hard.


----------

